# ADA Do!aqua Cube Garden 90-P (no CO2 or dosing)



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

*Setup:*

- ADA Do!aqua Cube Garden 90-P
90X45X45cm (35.43''x17.72''x17.72'')

- Odyssea 36" HOT5 Trio Aquarium Light Fixture w/ Built-in Digital Timer + 3 LED 3x39W.
I switched out the bulbs to SunBlaster HOT5 36" 6400k.

*Hardscape:*

- 2 9L bags of ADA Amazonia Aqua-soil.

- Manzanita stump with branches

- 1 Rock

*Plants:*

- Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae

- Eleocharis parvula

- Hygrophila polysperma

- Echinodorus bleheri


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

DAY 1​

WEEK 1​

WEEK 10​

WEEK 17​







NO CO2 OR DOSING EVER!!!​


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

U need a trim  beautifully done.

Let me know if you need some fish


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> U need a trim  beautifully done.
> 
> Let me know if you need some fish


I gave away a bunch of plants yesterday, the right side is more visible now, more pics to come!

Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

17 weeks no fish. Now, thats a test of a man's patience. Great journal. Im not suprised the hygro did so well. It will grow like a weed in mud. Its a great starter plant. The Eleocharis parvula has sure taken off. I cant wait to see what it looks like after a good trim. How did the Crypt and Echinodorus make out? You cant see them in the pics.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> 17 weeks no fish. Now, thats a test of a man's patience. Great journal. Im not suprised the hygro did so well. It will grow like a weed in mud. Its a great starter plant. The Eleocharis parvula has sure taken off. I cant wait to see what it looks like after a good trim. How did the Crypt and Echinodorus make out? You cant see them in the pics.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I failed to mention the fish:

- 12 Otos

- 23 Cardinals

I will try to grab some pics of the other plants and fish.

Thanks!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for a trim








​


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of Otocinclus in the morning.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

WEEK 22





​


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Corydoras Julii playing in the grass!​
​


----------

